# Toy hauler.



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Anyone here own a toy hauler?

I am thinking about a toy hauler for the ability to tow a golf cart.

Does anyone here own a toy hauler and have some Pros/Cons for me?


----------



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't have one but I know they are more expensive. A lot of them are really nice, though. Go look at a few on the lots. You'll also need a bigger tow vehicle for towing the extra weight.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I presently have a Chevy Silverado with the tow package. (Yes, I have been dreaming about a camper since I bought it 7 years ago, AND still don't have a camper)

I have looked at a few, but also find A LOT of these for sale used. That makes me believe that people are changing their minds once they own a toy hauler... I don't know if they change their minds about the toys or the camper.


----------



## glenn (Sep 11, 2008)

The Pittsburgh Convention Center always has an R.V. show sometime in the first three months of every year. If you can't make it to the show, you might search the net, which might be your best bet. Youdid not say what size Silverado you have. My Silverado is a 3/4 ton with a5.3 engine rated at 305 hp. I do have the heavy duty tow package. WHEN i TOWED my 06 Viking, there was no problem towing it. I took the Viking to a truck stop and had it weighed. It was 3848 pounds fully loaded. So it all depends on your truck. Good luck finding what you want. Be sure to keep searching the net. When my wife and I were on our way home from camping in Tionesta in July of 2006, we stopped in Knox, Pa. to look at some new pop-up campers at a small rv dealer right off interstate 80. We got such a good deal , we traded our old pop-up in and took the new one home. So if you are out and about, don 't be afraid to stop at a dealer or at a toy-hauler that has a for sale sign ou it. Again, good luck.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I have the standard Silverado 1/2 ton. The tow package consisted of the transmission cooler, tow hitch, and electrical for a camper.

That does limit the size of a toy hauler, but just about anything will feel like a mansion when I am graduating from a tent!


----------



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a 1/2 ton pickup and had to be careful about what we bought. I could be wrong, but I think most toy haulers will be over your towing limit when you add in the toy itself. I recommend you look at an expandable or hybrid travel trailer....like ctfortner's. They are lightweight and easy to tow. You get more space for less weight and it will all pack up nicely to store on a seasonal lot. Our first camper was a Trail Lite R-Vision B23S. It was 23 foot, expanding to 26 foot when folded out. It slept 8 people easy and had a glide room. It's weight was around 3540#. The fifth wheel we now have is 24 foot and sleeps 6-8 and has a slide. Loaded it weighs a bit over 7000#. There are a lot of options for towing with a 1/2 ton truck now but don't be fooled by what a salesman will talk you in to.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah, I had expected that a toy hauler is beyond the towing capacity of my Silverado. With trucks being offered at fire sale prices right now though, I would have considered upgrading if I could have found the right camper.

I was watching an auction on ebay for a Hilo toy hauler that did sell for a GREAT price (less than $9,000).

eBay Motors: NO RESERVE-HiLo Combo TRAILER/TOYHAULER-Priced To Sell! (item 250310254231 end time Oct-26-08 20:06:36 PDT)

Then, the exact camper is relisted as for sale after someone else won it: 

eBay Motors: NO RESERVE-HiLo Combo TRAILER/TOYHAULER-Priced To Sell! (item 250318503411 end time Nov-11-08 16:30:01 PST) 

Makes me feel like this guy bids on his own auctions if it doesn't sell for what he wants it to.

The golf cart I want to haul in the toy hauler is VERY custom. I work in alternative energy and it was one of our projects to get a golf cart to run on self sustaining energy. As such, it is very light, and not all that large to allow for less energy being needed to get the thing up to speed. It is also something that really shouldn't be beat up on an open air trailer rolling down the interstate.

I will keep looking at my options. Thanks everyone!


----------



## trsimmons25 (Jan 13, 2010)

Some manufacturers make pop-up toy haulers that are pretty nice, but your toy is exposed to the elements.


----------



## kart77 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Toyhauler*

We camp in a 2010 keystone raptor 300mp toyhauler , and, we love this camper !

I would encourage you to look at one of these. ( you would need a 3/4 ton truck to pull

it with. I use a dodge cummins turbo diesel 5.9 to pull with, and it does a great job.....


----------

